# £1000 carbon or alu for first serious bike?



## Mike71A (15 Jul 2013)

Hello

Just started cycling and going to invest in my first road bike. Do I spend my £1000 on a Boardman Carbon from Halfords or invest in a Alu bike with carbon forks and get a better spec bike and if so any recommends?. I will be doing about 100 miles per week for leisure cycling and already commute daily to work (15 miles) on a mountain bike. Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Jul 2013)

IMHO, at that price point you're better off going for an alu frame. You will tend to get a better spec of components that way as the frame is cheaper. Take Giants Defy 1 for example. £999 with a carbon seatpost, carbon forks and lighter wheels than the lower Defys, along with most of a Shimano 105 groupset.

Based on my experience with my Defy 2, I would not hesitate to recommend them.

If you were going to £1500 then I would edge towards carbon, and at £2000 definately carbon.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2013)

If you happen to be in SW London you can get the Defy 1 for £900

http://www.moorescycles.co.uk/bikes/road/giant-defy-1-2013-road-bike.php

You might even be able to get the 2014 model which they now have in stock


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

I am not going to comment, as I am as quick as some people (people of similar abilities) on £2-3000 bikes on my viking (£300) and its done in excess of 8,000 miles, 7,500 miles or so this last year, bottom end gear on it. It has however am upgrade to RS10 wheels, but again they are pretty low end stuff, and weight well anything upto 18Kg's though when trimed comes in at about 12Kg's.


----------



## MaxInc (15 Jul 2013)

Decathlon have the BTwin FC5 a £1,099 full carbon frame with 105 groupset and shimano RS10 wheels. I've seen it the other day on a £999 promotion in Lakeside. http://www.decathlon.co.uk/fc-5-road-bike-white-id_8221750.html#anchor_ComponentProductFeatures


----------



## Bike_Me (15 Jul 2013)

Hi Mike,

I'm basically on the same boat as you. I've spent the last few months researching to death what bikes are available, along with pros and cons on brands, steel, alu, carbon, shimano, campy, shram, etc.

It really comes down to personal preference, and most importantly frame fitment. So I would highly recommend getting out there and trying out as many bikes as possible. I'm at the stage of choosing a number of bikes to test ride, from the 500-1100 mark, just to give me an idea of whats available and how it all compares. Online reviews are a great tool, but as we all differ in sizing, shape and posture, they may not always be as accurate as you might think, i.e review 'A' for bike 'x' might be average, however it may actually be superb and a great fit for you. 

I've got 2 bikes in mind which I'm torn between, 1. a steel bike which aesthetically ticks all the right boxes and rides and fits really well, but the components could be better, and 2 a alu/carbon bike that has great components, but aesthetically could do with a few changes - I'm still yet to test ride it though..

Another thing you might need to consider, is that the 2013/2014 season is coming to an end, so your choices may be limited. It also means many manufacturers will be introducing new models in the coming months; new colour schemes / components, new models and also possible discontinuation of current models / frames. So just be mindful, if you find a model that you like, your size may or may not be available, and you may need to wait for the 2014/2015 model. To my disappointment, the bikes I mentioned above, seem to be no longer available in my size - which just means I'll have to keep digging around or wait for the new release, I just hope they continue one of the bikes above into the 2014/2015 range.

Hope this helps, and enjoy looking for 'The' bike!


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Jul 2013)

FWIW a rule of thumb I was once told when buying a new bike is to buy the very best frame your budget will allow, (everything else is easy to upgrade if you need/want to), so with a £1K budget that will always be alu, but as others have said, you need to try as many as possible.


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jul 2013)

+1 1or the defy 1, lovely bike.


----------



## the_mikey (15 Jul 2013)

An aluminium Giant Defy is an excellent bike, I bought one in 2010 and it's still my favourite bike.


----------



## lejogger (16 Jul 2013)

Just to flip the discussion... I ride a boardman team carbon (2010 model) and it's flipping lovely. (IMO)

Obviously I've upgraded the wheels, the shifters, the seatpost, the stem, the front mech, the saddle, the cables, ... Urm well you get the idea. 

The frame is great, and that's what matters. I will soonish have a pretty much full SRAM red setup on a very nice carbon frame. An Olympic gold medal winning designed frame in actual fact. 

I've knocked out decent TT times on it and it gets me up every club ride climb in the front group. It gets me to work, but it gets me KOMs at the same time.

It's a bike that is great out the box, but you can also upgrade and mould into something you really love without breaking the bank. As a first proper road bike, I don't think I could have made a better decision. 

Some food for thought.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Jul 2013)

I have two road bikes one carbon, one alu with carbon forks. Personally I prefer my carbon bike. It is as stiff as alu but soaks up roadbuzz without compromising on power transfer. At 7.5kg with a 58 cm frame it is light as well.
However that is my preference as a regular rider of both frame materials. It is down to the individual though and another rider may have a totally different view or experience.
For £1000 you could do a lot worse than one of these


----------



## buggi (16 Jul 2013)

Check the weight before you decide. The difference in weight between the boardman carbon and the boardman alu with carbon forks is only about 300 grams. Your pedals weigh more! and the price difference between those two bikes is about £300 and it has all the same spec...from the seat post, rims, stem, groupset... EVERYTHING is the same except for the frame. are you going to pay an extra £300 for 300 grams? Having had carbon, magnesium and alu frame (with carbon forks) I wouldn't be a carbon snob again because my favourite one was the magnesium frame (now sadly broken), and the one i ride most out of my carbon and alu is the alu... so i suppose that says it all. 

i crack the carbon out on long days but i think its more to do with the skinny tyres than how light it is (my alu is a cross bike)


----------



## musa (16 Jul 2013)

At a 1000 most carbon bikes will compromise on component the new 2014 Roubaix sport is out but equipped with tiagra. Then there are the trek bike like the madone 2.1 

But at that price i would lean to an alu bike. A canyon would be nice. as mentioned 1200+ will get a decent carbon bike

Cycle to work scheme??


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2013)

so let me get this right spending 1K but you dont know what bike to buy surly then you would be better off spending a lot less by buying a 2nd hand bike to try a road bike and then once you know for sure that you like road bikes then make a decision , but hey thats only my mho


----------



## Kies (16 Jul 2013)

I have last years Defy 1, great bike with mainly 105. I was thinking about a carbon, but I then rode my friends cube which was £1300 . it wasn't any lighter than mine or faster or more comfortable. It also had Tiagra throughout.
The cycling world applaud the Defy frame, so my plan is to upgrade the wheels to fulcrum racing 3's, carbon aero bars and stem, and 105 cassette when the Tiagra one wears out.
Should keep me going for another year or two


----------



## Mike71A (16 Jul 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Much appreciated. Looks like the Giant comes with a few recommends so I think I will try and get one of those..thanks again.


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Jul 2013)

Get a test ride first though, it'll be no good for you if it doesn't fit.


----------



## DooDah (16 Jul 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> FWIW a rule of thumb I was once told when buying a new bike is to buy the very best frame your budget will allow, (everything else is easy to upgrade if you need/want to), so with a £1K budget that will always be alu, but as others have said, you need to try as many as possible.


 
THIS.

+1 for Boardman bikes though. Cube also look excellent.


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2013)

MikeW-71 said:


> Get a test ride first though, it'll be no good for you if it doesn't fit.


 
+1


----------



## AndymcDevon (29 Jul 2013)

Cannondale synapse alu 105, lovely bike and a great frame


----------



## musa (29 Jul 2013)

You get better spec'd alu bikes ie trek madone at a grand with 105


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2013)

When I was looking at bikes I was told the defy has the same frame through out the defy range . The defy 5 has the same frame as the defy 1 . The defy was also a lot lighter than bikes of the same price range . As I wasn't sure if it was a road bike or a hybrid I wanted I went for the defy 5 and im very glad I did .


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2013)

The 5 doesn't have a carbon fork, it's alu...nor the 4...carbon fork comes in at the Defy 3


----------



## Milzy (30 Jul 2013)

Look at the saving on this Ridley http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ridley-damocles-special-edition-105-2012/


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2013)

An XL Ridley will be very big - their geometry is on the large size from what I understand


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> The 5 doesn't have a carbon fork, it's alu...nor the 4...carbon fork comes in at the Defy 3


The Defy 5 doesn't have a lot of things the 4-3-2 and 1 have but its still the same frame . Are carbon forks a "must have " on a road bike ?
I'm asking as I know nothing , just trying to help out with bike buying things and stuff


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2013)

I find them much more comfortable - my arms are shot and the roads around here are awful - and they are lighter


----------



## Milzy (31 Jul 2013)

Carbon forks are cheap as chips anyway.


----------



## tigger (31 Jul 2013)

A decent Carbon racing snake is streets ahead of anything aluminium I've ridden. And they are incredibly affordable if you go the direct sale route, you get twice the bike for your money that way. Planet X, Ribble, Boardman or the Facet5. Why have cotton when you can have silk?


----------



## TheSpence (1 Aug 2013)

biggs682 said:


> so let me get this right spending 1K but you dont know what bike to buy surly then you would be better off spending a lot less by buying a 2nd hand bike to try a road bike and then once you know for sure that you like road bikes then make a decision , but hey thats only my mho


 
I do have to agree. I am fairly new to road biking (About 15 months maybe? Half on a hybrid, and the other on a road bike).

My road bike is a retro steel frame with of course old parts etc. By riding it daily I now know what I would look for in a bike upgrade, which parts I require and of course I would need to test ride a few frames etc but I have some base knowledge on my personal preference.

The bike I ride was only £150, does 18 miles a day and has many miles left in it.


----------



## Powely (2 Aug 2013)

I'd go Defy 1 if I was you. The Giants are lovely bikes, frames are some of the best out there. Also I believe their own brand stores are having a sale (20% off) soon so you may be able to pick up a defy 1 for around £800. Actually I'd look at the TCR COMP 2 which will be around £1200, reduced from £1500 and it's carbon. Won't find a better deal than that for a top quality carbon frame with decent components. I've rode a basic alu frame and higher spec'd carbon and I'd say there's a noticeable difference, so much so, I'd sold my alu frame as I knew I'd never ride it again.


----------



## swiftylee (2 Aug 2013)

i did a lot of research and tried many an got the cannondale caad 8 105 matt black & silver..

did a 56 mile charity ride and then 11 miles home a real delight


----------



## Milzy (2 Aug 2013)

swiftylee said:


> i did a lot of research and tried many an got the cannondale caad 8 105 matt black & silver..
> 
> did a 56 mile charity ride and then 11 miles home a real delight


 
yes, looks awesome & is awesome, defiantly take this over a Defy 1!!!


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2013)

swiftylee said:


> i did a lot of research and tried many an got the cannondale caad 8 105 matt black & silver..
> 
> did a 56 mile charity ride and then 11 miles home a real delight


Good choice


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

swiftylee said:


> i did a lot of research and tried many an got the cannondale caad 8 105 matt black & silver..
> 
> did a 56 mile charity ride and then 11 miles home a real delight


 
I overtook a cannodale on my viking the other day


----------



## Milzy (3 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I overtook a cannodale on my viking the other day


 
So, on my first sportive on an entry level Boardman I over took a super six & many exotic bikes & finished well ahead of them o_O


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> So, on my first sportive on an entry level Boardman I over took a super six & many exotic bikes & finished well ahead of them o_O


The Viking is about half the price of your Boardman, and is 5 or 6 years old, and I am 49. All i am trying to say is it's not always down to the bike.


----------



## Milzy (3 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The Viking is about half the price of your Boardman, and is 5 or 6 years old, and I am 49. All i am trying to say is it's not always down to the bike.


 
Not always no. You don't know if that Cannondale rider is doing interval training or near the end of a 150 mile ride. Maybe even slowly coming back from an injury.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Not always no. You don't know if that Cannondale rider is doing interval training or near the end of a 150 mile ride. Maybe even slowly coming back from an injury.


True, but looking at segment times on strava I can manage similar times (and remember these are best times) against those with similar abilities ( I started following some local riders back in Mar/Apr, that had similar times to me), and some are riding £3,000 bikes, and mine can weigh up to 16Kg's, though 12-13Kg's is more the norm, of course there are many much faster than I am, and I am sure many would also be quicker on mine than me.
I will never be able to afford such expensive bikes, so I have to make do with what I have, and I am quite happy with my increase in fitness over the last year or so (more so this year, as the first 6 months were hell to be honest), my first rides I was lucky if I managed 11mph over 20-30 miles on very flat routes,these days I generally manage high 15's low 16's over whatever course I do, ( I don't generally stay out more than 2 /1/2 3 hours, mental health issues),and whilst it's not particularly hilly round here, there is sufficient variety to make some a nice work out.
This was my run this morning. http://app.strava.com/activities/71816686 dont take to much notice of the K.O.M. only 2 riders on it, though in fairness he is general much quicker than me.


----------



## Milzy (3 Aug 2013)

There's plenty of people with all the gear & no idea. Team clothing wannabes all over. Just like rich people buy super cars but can't drive them around a track as fast as a good driver can drive a mundane car.
I changed to racing tires & smashed my KOMS, when the light wheel set goes on I'll smash my coms further. If you have a higher ceiling to reach then the finer things will help. Give a pro rider an old Viking & he'll come last.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> There's plenty of people with all the gear & no idea. Team clothing wannabes all over. Just like rich people buy super cars but can't drive them around a track as fast as a good driver can drive a mundane car.
> I changed to racing tires & smashed my KOMS, when the light wheel set goes on I'll smash my coms further. If you have a higher ceiling to reach then the finer things will help. Give a pro rider an old Viking & he'll come last.


Off course he will, there is a world apart at the pro level and what most people like me can afford, I have no doubt if I rode a £3,000 carbon at 7-8Kg's or so, my speeds would increase toward the 18-19mph avg, and hence go further in my time frame. Changing the wheels to RS10 was an improvement and the new shoes seem to help, even though not road shoes, new bars increased comfort, I wear cycling specific clothing, but usually less than a tenner a shirt, shorts i do pay a little more for, I used to run on Ultra Sports, but i got a really good discount on a pair of gatorskins. I am not out to win races, I am too old for that, but as I said previously, I am happy to see my improvements and that a bike like mine and me riding it, can perform as well as riders on much more expensive bikes. Regarding team kit in all sports, you are paying some one for free advertising, something wrong there IMHO.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I overtook a cannodale on my viking the other day


 
I tried to overtake a viking yesterday, but his swinging axe made me think twice and I backed off.


----------



## Powely (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I overtook a cannodale on my viking the other day


 

Bit axe grinding that reply don't you think? I don't recall anyone else mentioning more expensive bikes would be faster than cheaper ones with different riders in this thread. I'm sure a pro rider on a much cheaper bike would be massively quicker than me on my road bike! The OP was just looking for advice on the best spec'd bike for his budget. Not wishing to fuel this debate too much but you came across as having a wee bit of a chip on your shoulder with that reply IMHO. Sorry.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Powely said:


> Bit axe grinding that reply don't you think? I don't recall anyone else mentioning more expensive bikes would be faster than cheaper ones with different riders in this thread. I'm sure a pro rider on a much cheaper bike would be massively quicker than me on my road bike! The OP was just looking for advice on the best spec'd bike for his budget. Not wishing to fuel this debate too much but you came across as having a wee bit of a chip on your shoulder with that reply IMHO. Sorry.


Axe grinding me never.
I don't actually take much notice of what bike I overtake or get overtaken by, more concerned with where people are in relationship to safety, I just happened to notice this one.
We are not comparing pro riders though are we, from the O.P. he said what he wanted from it was a 100 miles leisure riding, this can be achieved on almost any bike above £400, all I was trying to point out is that you don't need an expensive bike to achieve 100 miles a week, better bikes come into there own on longer rides where weight = energy spent, so a light bike is preferable, climbing hills as you know is also easier.
I also see many riders out in very fine dry weather, I see very few when its wet apart from commuters. I read a lot of comments especially in winter re. salt and what it does.
In the last 14 months I have covered 8710 miles to today in all weathers, snow ice, fog rain, sun, covering from a short trip to the docs, to 100 miles and in all that time I think I have noticed the names on four bikes, a Boardman, a Biancie and a couple of Specialized I think.


----------



## Powely (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Axe grinding me never.
> I don't actually take much notice of what bike I overtake or get overtaken by, more concerned with where people are in relationship to safety, I just happened to notice this one.
> We are not comparing pro riders though are we, from the O.P. he said what he wanted from it was a 100 miles leisure riding, this can be achieved on almost any bike above £400, all I was trying to point out is that you don't need an expensive bike to achieve 100 miles a week, better bikes come into there own on longer rides where weight = energy spent, so a light bike is preferable, climbing hills as you know is also easier.
> I also see many riders out in very fine dry weather, I see very few when its wet apart from commuters. I read a lot of comments especially in winter re. salt and what it does.
> In the last 14 months I have covered 8710 miles to today in all weathers, snow ice, fog rain, sun, covering from a short trip to the docs, to 100 miles and in all that time I think I have noticed the names on four bikes, a Boardman, a Biancie and a couple of Specialized I think.


 

No, not seriously comparing myself to a pro rider. More making an extreme reference to state the obvious that of course it's not all in the bike. And yes we don't need a £400+ bike to ride a 100 miles but I personally wanted one as I felt I would enjoy my rides more and I do. I also knew I'd be looking to upgrade parts merely out of curiosity if I didn't get a fairly well spec'd bike. I'm guilty of pretty much only riding in fair weather but again that's just down to me riding when suits me, although I have been caught out in the rain a good few times and still really enjoyed my ride. At the end of the day we'll all spend what we are comfortable with, ride when it suits us and each to their own I say.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

@Powely
When I got my bike in 2008 I knew nothing of modern road bikes, but was advised it would get me from Dewsbury to London, I set of that same evening, I wish I had known more.
I didn't do much more on it for about 4 years, then took up cycling a little more seriously last year, but I do have a basic understanding of bikes and how they work, and over they last 14 months my bike has gone through so many changes re. gearing (just yesterday I changed the two low gears from 23 and 26 to 24 and 28 because I was tackling some hills I wasn't sure about) new bars stem, seat post, but I still use a low end Acera rear mech, I dont race and it shifts fine, but the bike is well maintained and keeps going.
I avg just below 16mph which for a bike weighing in at 13-15Kg's is not to bad and I am 49, and thats an avg over time and distance. I struggle to get faster but I am sure a £1000 bike will cure that.


----------



## Powely (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Powely
> When I got my bike in 2008 I knew nothing of modern road bikes, but was advised it would get me from Dewsbury to London, I set of that same evening, I wish I had known more.
> I didn't do much more on it for about 4 years, then took up cycling a little more seriously last year, but I do have a basic understanding of bikes and how they work, and over they last 14 months my bike has gone through so many changes re. gearing (just yesterday I changed the two low gears from 23 and 26 to 24 and 28 because I was tackling some hills I wasn't sure about) new bars stem, seat post, but I still use a low end Acera rear mech, I dont race and it shifts fine, but the bike is well maintained and keeps going.
> I avg just below 16mph which for a bike weighing in at 13-15Kg's is not to bad and I am 49, and thats an avg over time and distance. I struggle to get faster but I am sure a £1000 bike will cure that.


 
Well done you. I've already gave more than enough of my thoughts on all this now, I'll leave you to grind that axe. Enjoy.


----------



## line71 (24 Aug 2013)

Get a Ridley Icarus,way better than the sludgy dull Giant Defys
Sold my Defy after 3 months


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0YpCR6Wo2U


----------



## musa (24 Aug 2013)

Ridley icarus nice bike but not that tasty. Maybe an orion


----------



## cyberknight (24 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Off course he will, there is a world apart at the pro level and what most people like me can afford, I have no doubt if I rode a £3,000 carbon at 7-8Kg's or so, my speeds would increase toward the 18-19mph avg, and hence go further in my time frame. Changing the wheels to RS10 was an improvement and the new shoes seem to help, even though not road shoes, new bars increased comfort, I wear cycling specific clothing, but usually less than a tenner a shirt, shorts i do pay a little more for, I used to run on Ultra Sports, but i got a really good discount on a pair of gatorskins. I am not out to win races, I am too old for that, but as I said previously, I am happy to see my improvements and that a bike like mine and me riding it, can perform as well as riders on much more expensive bikes. Regarding team kit in all sports, you are paying some one for free advertising, something wrong there IMHO.


How do gators compare to the ultra sports ?
I have gators on my commuter but stock ultra sports on my weekender as they came with the bike and i have considered running gators on it or maybe i should bite the bullet for some ultremo`s ?


----------



## Born2die (25 Aug 2013)

I was there last month in the end I bought the boardman race and used the spare £350 on helmet clothes shoes pedals lights saddlebag and a million other bits n bobs yes I could have gone the defy route but with the spare cash after buying all the bits I got a nearly new eBay special mountain bike to do the shopping run off road stuff on. the race is a great bike sora spec I will upgrade the brakes though and it's b****y quick too


----------



## Born2die (25 Aug 2013)

There are some great canyon and ribble a for a grand too


----------



## DooDah (25 Aug 2013)

Born2die said:


> I was there last month in the end I bought the boardman race and used the spare £350 on helmet clothes shoes pedals lights saddlebag and a million other bits n bobs yes I could have gone the defy route but with the spare cash after buying all the bits I got a nearly new eBay special mountain bike to do the shopping run off road stuff on. the race is a great bike sora spec I will upgrade the brakes though and it's b****y quick too


 
I have the same bike, and I agree with you, great bike. Don't bother with the brakes, just buy some better pads, way cheaper and better fix. The wheels are a tad heavy (thinking of upgrading mine) but they are bomb proof (still true and not had a puncture after 1000 miles plus).


----------



## Born2die (25 Aug 2013)

DooDah said:


> I have the same bike, and I agree with you, great bike. Don't bother with the brakes, just buy some better pads, way cheaper and better fix. The wheels are a tad heavy (thinking of upgrading mine) but they are bomb proof (still true and not had a puncture after 1000 miles plus).


Thanks for the advice what pads did you swap too? I'm saving through the winter for some new hoops not sure hat to get yet


----------



## DooDah (25 Aug 2013)

Born2die said:


> Thanks for the advice what pads did you swap too? I'm saving through the winter for some new hoops not sure hat to get yet


 
I bought these on a recommendation
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/swissstop-flash-pro-green-high-performance-pads/
Not cheap but excellent. I am sure others on here would be better placed to give recommendations though.

I hope to change my wheels in the spring but also not sure which to go for, I guess it will depend on how much I can afford then.


----------

